# How effective are protein shakes?



## Tier (Feb 2, 2007)

I want to get the size I had back, I stopped using protein shakes (allthewhey) though and I'm  wondering how effective they really are at adding size (muscle growth)? I don't get 1-1.5x my bodyweight in protein, is it really THAT helpful though?


And if you answer yes then which protein shake is the best in your opinion, we all know that Allthewhey is good stuff  , but what are your favorites?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2007)

Tier said:


> I want to get the size I had back, I stopped using protein shakes (allthewhey) though and I'm  wondering how effective they really are at adding size (muscle growth)? I don't get 1-1.5x my bodyweight in protein, is it really THAT helpful though?
> 
> 
> And if you answer yes then which protein shake is the best in your opinion, we all know that Allthewhey is good stuff  , but what are your favorites?



IMO whole foods are superior 90% of the time unless it's post workout.


Whey does help you get your numbers higher however.


If you eat say 50 grams of whole food protein and you were shooting for something more along the lines of 70-80 grams per meal, throw a scoop of whey in.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

Whey is good to blance the numbers and get protein to the muscles PWO. It definitely helps in the long run.


----------



## Tier (Feb 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Focus (Feb 3, 2007)

Protein shakes are effective, but I never feel as satisfied after a shake when compared to a whole meal. Isolated whey is what the body loves PWO, but I don't really see another time of the day to have a shake, unless you despise cottage cheese and opt for a casein shake before bed.

I believe the body digests food much cleaner. I know that statement is based on nothing, but I just feel better after a whole meal. When I eat 50g of protein of chicken I feel better than a 50g protein shake by far.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2007)

Met RX and Elite are the two I most often use. Good deal on Met RX packets are easy to find on ebay. Dymatize Elite is probably the best tasting I've ever had.


----------



## El Hefe (Feb 3, 2007)

ON 100% whey its cheap, high quality and actually tastes pretty good (Except rocky road )


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

Just as effective as food.  sub where you were having shakes with real food. problem solved.  If you want size it is more then protein, Carbs and fat intake are probably just as if not more important.

I prefer ON 100% Whey


----------



## AZNracerx1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

How do you guys make your whey protein?  I use milk+sugar+wheyprotein... I want to try somethign new


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

AZNracerx1989 said:


> How do you guys make your whey protein?  I use milk+sugar+wheyprotein... I want to try somethign new



I don't think the sugar part of your mixture is too good. You might want to drop that and just use the milk.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 3, 2007)

AZNracerx1989 said:


> How do you guys make your whey protein? I use milk+sugar+wheyprotein... I want to try somethign new


 
Usually just Whey and Juice and/or Milk. If I have a little time I'll blend up some fruit, ice, peanut butter, oats, yogurt ect. with it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2007)

Focus said:


> Protein shakes are effective, but I never feel as satisfied after a shake when compared to a whole meal. *Isolated whey *is what the body loves PWO, but I don't really see another time of the day to have a shake, unless you despise cottage cheese and opt for a casein shake before bed.
> 
> I believe the body digests food much cleaner. I know that statement is based on nothing, but I just feel better after a whole meal. When I eat 50g of protein of chicken I feel better than a 50g protein shake by far.



Isolated
Concentrated
and there was a third...

I remember muscle fitness magazine did an article on the different types of whey and how they differed in price, function, and reasoning.

Anyone have some info?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Isolated
> Concentrated
> and there was a third...
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good read. Linky?


----------



## WBM (Feb 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Isolated
> Concentrated
> and there was a third...


hydrosylate

Although, I am of the opinion that some form other than whey should be consumed if we are just trying to bump up protein intake.


----------



## Focus (Feb 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Isolated
> Concentrated
> and there was a third...
> 
> ...



whoops, didn't even recognize throwing that word in there... i meant whey in general, OP, to clear any confusion. simple carbs alright but no fats, ect ect


----------



## kidbodybilder (Feb 5, 2007)

i use ON 100% whey it tastes good 2


----------

